# Authentic Old School Hardaway jersey for sale on ebay



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Just posting this here in case any Suns fans want a Hardaway Magic jersey-

Hi, I'm selling an authentic old school Hardaway jersey on ebay, auction ends on WEDNESDAY-

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2728498289&category=25175&rd=1


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, spaming?

I would care less.

How big are you?

size 40 is very small here eh?


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Read the description, I haven't worn it in 4 years. 

It's called growth.


Anyway, the auction ends tonight.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Did u like the selling price?
$44 was ab used one was decent.


----------

